# New Bachmann GP 30 DCC - NOISY!



## Ra1lFan (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all,

New to this forum and to DCC. Bought a new GP30 and it is really noisy. Should I return it or will the noise go away with break-in? I don't have a continuous loop; only a 7' shelf layout.

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd say return it! It shouldn't be noisy if it's built right!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

did you buy it new straight from a retailer or new like at a train show? I had a motor problem i nthe motor with my DCC from them. Their are three yellow circle things and they were touching the metal frame through the electrical tape that protects the electrical current. So I decided to mess with this and as I was completely new to DCC didant realize that messing with it and haveing it apart while track power was going to it severly damaged the decoder to beyond repair. Got a Tsunami decoder to replace it as I wanted sound and also a new motor just to be safe. The new motor had them but I made sure to push them as flat against the motor houseing as possible then lined the engine holder with electrical tape and now it runs very silently. I would imageing if you take the yellow pieces off it should be fine. Though it could be the Bachmann decoders are not designed to run without them so if someone on here could tell me what they are and used for that would be great. It depends what kind of noise you are talking about as well. could just be the gears need to be oiled as it has sat for probably a few years. could also be the decoder itself. I would probably return it to the place of purchase or have Bachmann replace it if I wasn't so curious and willing to mess with them even if i can't always fix'em.


----------



## Ra1lFan (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi GC. I bought it from an eBay retailer, new in the box. The noise is not the gears, as it makes it even before it starts moving - sounds like the buzz of a bad transformer. I ran it last night for about an hour and still is noisy. I may open it and check what you pointed out about the yellow rings.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well there are no transformers in any of the locomotives with DCC so it would have to be the buzz of the motor and in this case tweaking the CV's should fix it and then also cleaning the brushes and the comutator will greatly improve it's running. Bachmann will not repair it unless the ebay seller says they are a certified retailer and bachmann accepts it. Also the ebay seller may not accept a return as most have a 7 day return policy only and ussually only if the engine has not been run.


----------



## Ra1lFan (Apr 18, 2011)

GC, the eBayer is an authorized Bachman dealer. In any case, can you share how to tweak the CVs and how to clean the brushes and commutator? I'm new to all this and could use all of your help. Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok for tweaking of the CV's you need to have the right DCC system so you will need to list what system you have.

Now for cleaning the commutator it can't be done with these motors. I forgot the Bachmanns use a can motor. While you can do it you must have a good bit of experience with them so I would not advise ti for now. Yu can however clean the brushes. There will be two brass circles on the motor one underneath the yellow circles and one on the opposite side. These are the spring and brush assembly houseings. carefully open them by prying the non-hinged side open. I can not stress enough how much caution needs to be tooken with this to not lose the springs which is also why I bought a new motor. Then after the springs are removed take out the brushes which will be a copper or graphite type looking material and if they are curved you should sand them to a flat level edge. I recently used a rough sandpaper but that was for the brushes of a 40 year old open frame three pole motor so the brushes were quite large so I would advise on a medium to fine grit. with that then put rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip and then qipe down the entire brish which will clean it and get rid of the microscopict metal shavings. reassemble everything and it should run very well. It is also possible that the motors O-ring one on each end of the drive shaft have come off of the frame so the motor is touching the frame which amplifys all noise and makes the motor more unstable.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Return IT!!!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

mine makes noise - moreso on the bachman dcc - when I ran it on the digitrax dcs50, the noise cut in half. I really dont mind - it has been running very good and is my best puller!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Does this have audio? Could it be electrical noise from the sound system?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

When I converted my GP40 to DCC last December, it made alot of noise after the DCC install. I couldnt figure it out since I knew it didnt make noise before the conversion. I messed around with it for a few weeks and gave up, just dealing with the noise.

One day I got the bug again to mess with it. I took the body off so I could hear the noise better and noticed it was dead silent as it ran. Put the body back on and noise came back. You know what it was? There are tabs on the inside of the shell that (I assume anyways) help level it out on the frame (cuz you'd think the screw mounts would do that ). Well when I put the DCC decoder it, one of those tabs sat right above the decoder. With the shell screwed down, the tab pressed the decoder and transmitted the motor vibration to the shell, amplifying the noise. I broke the tabs off and its super quiet compared to what it was before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When it's sitting still, I would think there shouldn't be any noise from the motor, is the DCC energizing the motor when it's idle?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If it's making noise sitting still, it sounds to me like a DC loco on a DCC track.

Was the loco labeled as DCC ready? What is the address you input to run the loco?


----------



## Ra1lFan (Apr 18, 2011)

Dawg, it is a DCC-equipped loco and ran out of the box on address 3. I have a DC loco that I tested with the DCC controller and it makes a different noise.

John, no sound decoder on this loco. Also, when I run it with a DC controller (no DCC controller plugged in) it's pretty quiet.

NIMT, I hear you, but I'm one of these guys that doesn't return things, just bite the bullet. Call me crazy...

I'll open her up and look around. Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.

L


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it's just the motor design??? Mine makes a slight low pitched growling noise, but still runs well. 
I have run it for about 8 months everyday - even in a consist with two athearns on my digi dcs50 - ran great! 
I have looked and looked for problems, but have found none - it did quiet some when 3 in 1 oil was applied in very small amounts (toothpick tip) to axle drive gear. 
I like mine and plan on keeping it for the lower track runs and the yard.


----------



## Ra1lFan (Apr 18, 2011)

Swiggy, re the motor design, I removed the shell and it was a lot quieter. The moment the motor starts turning, it moakes that 'growling' noise. I noticed that the motor and whole frame vibrate when the motor turns and that's what's making the noise. With the shell on, the noise is greatly amplified. Is there anything I can do to the shell to deaden it? I also applied grease to the gears and it's quieter now.

Thanks,

L


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider some dampening of the shell vibration. See where you can add some foam sticky on the inside that won't hit anything and see if that deadens the vibrations. I'd also look to see if you could shim in places to have the shell firmly against the frame.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the foam tape idea. i may try that one myself. possibly a piece of foam itself inside the shell???? 

right now I am starting a new layout - can't run the drgw bachman gp40 - i will soon and will report back


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ah I've got it
As well as my adding the new motor and electrical tapeing the intire motor area. I also had a lot of wires that are held down by electrical tape that go right down the side of the metal frames. I bet this all contributes to makeing the shell a nice firm fit and deading sound. I doubt you will be able to get foam in there and then put the foam back on it will most likely get caught and just fall off. You could always do like I did and pitch the decoder and by either a Tsunami or a QSI and then you won't here anything but the sound. Does anyone know if they make QSI decoders like they use in the Atlas Gold series for after market installs in other engines? Also will I have to buy their special programmer to get the right sound or is their an easier way? Sorry for thread jacking. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything that makes the shell fit tight should do the job. Without seeing it, my suggestion for the foam strip was the "generic" suggestion. Shimming it to fit with whatever does the job is a good idea.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I also had a noisy shell in a C425 decoder install, in my case I didn't have it sitting right on the frame. Boy that vibration drove me nuts. Although in my case it only vibrated when under power and not when It was sitting still.


----------

